# Dry Aging Nightmare - Horrible Experience with Umai Bags



## mkfgts1 (Jan 4, 2017)

I wanted to share this experience so no one else gets burned by this company. Umai Dry Age Bags

We bought a $199 Starter kit, bought a 18 LBS $200.00 whole boneless Ribeye (in hindsight we should have started with a cheaper piece we just were so sure it was gonna work we went all-in)

We sealed it (not an easy task) in the Umai bag got a great seal and put it in a perfectly working fridge that remained at exactly 36 degrees the entire time and we checked it daily and 29 days later, we had to throw away a $200.00 spoiled Ribeye!

Pretty Simple. The bags don't work. Company doesn't back product either. Customer service told me this: The bags only work in a perfect scenario, only a very small percentage of people can set this up, a dedicated "indoor" fridge in a room at exactly 70 degrees ambient temp with nothing else inside it, no beverages, fruit or other food that might cause moisture.

How you keep a room at 70 degrees all the time means this is not a hobby it's only working for folks who have time to check a fridge and room temp 3-4 time s a day.. Any average Joe can't set that up or put that much work in.

The bags are made purposely difficult to seal so you "ruin" a few 1st time out, this is all over their forum that people struggle to seal the bags and the response is always "better luck next time""! Buy more bags.

BEWARE OF THESE BAGS YOU WILL GET BURNED.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 4, 2017)

mkfgts1 said:


> I wanted to share this experience so no one else gets burned by this company. Umai Dry Age Bags
> 
> We bought a $199 Starter kit, bought a 18 LBS $200.00 whole boneless Ribeye (in hindsight we should have started with a cheaper piece we just were so sure it was gonna work we went all-in)
> 
> ...


This slam post will probably get you banned, hope you enjoyed your visit.

UMAi makes a great product.


----------



## mkfgts1 (Jan 4, 2017)

I might but people have to know the truth. We aren't making this up.They make a terrible product.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 4, 2017)

NEPAS has been using them for years with no problems.

1000's of people use them.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 4, 2017)

mkfgts1 said:


> I might but people have to know the truth. We aren't making this up.They make a terrible product.


First use didn't go right and you blame the company.

MANY on here use them regularly without issue.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum,

Sorry to hear of your bad experience. If you decide to try another, check this thread out first, it may help. 

Dry-Aged Prime Rib Roast & Steaks + Illustrations & Comments from Multiple SMF Members

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 4, 2017)

You don't need umai bag for dry aging. Lots of folks here do it without any gizmo. I have one drying right now.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 4, 2017)

I been using UMAi for years and have *NEVER *had any issues. 70* what are you fermenting your ribeye

And yes as a Mod i do no think this is appropriate to slam a company on a public forum. This is between yourself and UMAi.

Pretty sad to slam them when they ship globally with great results. Award winning with the NY Times, Bloomberg, Cooking Light and many more.


----------



## mkfgts1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Cranky, We followed every step to the T and the product did not work we didn't do anything wrong, but when we asked for help their first response to was to laugh at us on the phone. They actually told us that you cannot use our product in Utah because it's too cold. This is after they shipped us the bags and we called for support and help, a month later they said btw you can't use these bags in Utah it's only 25 degrees. you're out of a ribeye and the bags, tough luck. So yes I blame them and want others to know about it so no one gets burned like we did. The bags just don't work.


----------



## mkfgts1 (Jan 4, 2017)

That's what we're going to try next.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 4, 2017)

mkfgts1 said:


> Cranky, We followed every step to the T and the product did not work we didn't do anything wrong, but when we asked for help their first response to was to laugh at us on the phone. They actually told us that you cannot use our product in Utah because it's too cold. This is after they shipped us the bags and we called for support and help, a month later they said btw you can't use these bags in Utah it's only 25 degrees. you're out of a ribeye and the bags, tough luck. So yes I blame them and want others to know about it so no one gets burned like we did. The bags just don't work.


I dont buy that not one bit as i know them all at UMAi.

I used UMAi when we lived up in NEPA with 0 issues.


----------

